# Ctenotus ID



## clopo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Came across this fella this morning. Not to sure what it is, i have about three species in mind. It was quite large with an SVL over 100mm and a TL close to 300mm




IMG_7338

- - - Updated - - -

It was about 20km from Mount Isa.


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 11, 2012)

how you guys get such great pics of skinks blows my mind lol.... i understand dragons and snakes, but skinks are way too fast for me! 

no idea what it is, but its quite pretty


----------



## eipper (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like saxatilis to me


----------



## butters (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like C. saxatilis to me too. 


Which direction from Mount Isa did you see it? I have seen them out near Lake Nash which is pretty much northwest of the Isa and a little further than 20 km.


----------



## clopo (Nov 11, 2012)

To the north of isa. And Lake Nash is west of Mount Isa. Saxatilis was my original choice, just wasnt 100% positive on it.


----------



## vicherps (Nov 11, 2012)

Ctenotus saxatilis


----------



## butters (Nov 11, 2012)

True but you go north and then west to get to it. Lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 2, 2012)

I finally got around to having a go at keying it out from pattern and I agree with the rest on _C. saxatalis_.


----------

